# Dead iTouch???!!!



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

OMG!  I was updating a couple of Apps, picked up my Touch and nothing. . . black screen.  Plugged it into laptop hoping it was battery (which I know was not dead, but  just in case) and still nothing!!!  To top it off I can't get the Hurley case off of it to look for any re-set buttons!  The Touch is not even 4 months old (and no, I don't have Square Trade on it or any other extended warranty, bought from Amazon).

Any suggestions greatly appreciated!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

You need to reset it. Hold down the top button and the home button together until it reboots.


----------



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> You need to reset it. Hold down the top button and the home button together until it reboots.


Thank you, thank you, thank you! Now why instead of going into a panic did I not think of that?? 
I was in a sincere state of distress, imagine, being without my Touch for a few days, LOL.

Thanks much and Happy Thanksgiving, Pidgeon92!!!


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Going into a state of panic is SOP when our beloved electronics decide to act up. It has happened to me more times than I care to remember - that awful feeling of trying to flog your brain into functioning - the delicious relief when all returns to normal! Glad all is well with you, JC! Have a Great Thanksgiving!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

sem said:


> Going into a state of panic is SOP when our beloved electronics decide to act up. It has happened to me more times than I care to remember - that awful feeling of trying to flog your brain into functioning - the delicious relief when all returns to normal!


*So true !!!*


----------

